# Hi liveaboard Islander 32



## midnight sail (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi I'm Jaime and I liveaboard a 64 Islander 32 with my wife and 14yo son. I got bitten with the sailing bug about 3 years ago while staying on Block Island, RI. Eventhough I stayed on a trauler I knew I wanted to liveaboard. So after reaserching for a year deciding I wanted to go places so a sailboat would suit me better (not to mention a childhood dream). I ended up getting an old islander 32. It had lots of features I wanted to start out with. Full keel, quarter births, large windows, solid Hull. And the price within my budget. I then spent the next year rewiring it, rebuilding the atomic 4, and updating the systems, and as we all know that never ends.
Now we've been living aboard for almost a year and loving it and learning. We only got to sail it once last year it sailed great even with the old sails and rigging. But when. It was time to return to our slip the engine quit. I quickly tacked the proplem to be bad fuel. The ethonal I'm the gas ate away at the fiberglass tank. I am just finishing up putting a new poli....something tank in that says it will work with the new gas.
I would like to someday sail the icw, head over to the Bahamas, and Maby south to do some island hopping. I know I am along way away and have a lot of work to do.
Anythought on the islander 32's things I should look out for? Or any thoughts in general
Thanks Jaime


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Jaime and welcome to SailNet! No thoughts on your particular boat other than: Go sailing more often!


----------



## midnight sail (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi and thanks yea I plan too sail a lot more this year hopefully I don't have too many more gremlins.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Jamie!

Welcome to SailNet... (finally!)

I will be back on C dock this year, and I look forward to seeing you and your wife. I was laid off in January, so I hope to have time to take you out sailing (unless I find another job). 

Look around SailNet, and don't be shy about asking questions. 

-You know who


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

You might enjoy this link; Islander 32 - Islander 32


----------



## midnight sail (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the link, and I thought my boat was a project. 
I look forword to a sail with ya this summer. Sorry about the layoff but that just leaves more time for sailing right
Well thanks again and see ya this summer


----------



## marcusc130 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Jamie,
I sail out of Clark boat yard on the east side of Jamestown. Maybe I'll see you out this summer. Where do you keep the boat?


----------



## Phil Strause (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello. I am interested in purchasing a 1965 I32 and was hoping you (or someone) might be able to tell me where to find the HIN (hull identification number). Thank you!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Phil. This thread is a couple of years old, I don't know if the original poster is still checking it.
I believe that most fiberglass boats have the HIN on the outside of the transom. You might also search for an owners association. If you still can't find the info, try starting a new thread. Good luck, have fun.


----------

